# 380 assistance



## Nespy (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello all,

I've started reloading 380 handgun and I'm wondering if there is a web resource on bullet dimensions. Almost every bullet I find is .355 or .356 in diameter, which is great, but I am looking for something shorter and I'm hoping to find some length data before dropping too much money looking on my own.

What I'm looking for:
380 FMJ or CMJ
weight doesn't matter; 90gr, 95gr, 100gr
Width: .355 is ideal; .356 is workable
Length: Something in the .435-.440 range. I have used a Rainier 95gr in the past that fit the bill perfectly, but they no longer make it.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm not sure that I understand your question.
Normally, if the bullet is a wee bit too long, one just seats it more deeply into the case. Modern smokeless powders take up relatively little room, making this easy.

Normally, shorter bullets can be less accurate, depending upon the ratio of length to diameter. The ratio you seek may lead to inaccuracy.
Normally, the heavier bullet produces the better terminal ballistics.
Normally, pistol bullets are chosen solely for their weight, and their length is accommodated within the case. For the .380, anything from 90 grains to 110 grains should be useful.

What is the groove diameter of your barrel?
Why do you specify a short bullet?
Why isn't bullet weight important?


----------

